

Instapaper is now a free app, with extra Premium upgrade that costs $30/year - kanamekun
https://www.instapaper.com/premium

======
bdcravens
Those who purchased app get a month free. From the email announcement:

"Since most Instapaper users purchased the iOS and/or Android app, we’d like
to thank you for that past support by giving you a free month of Instapaper
Premium."

